# ProTool Software wird benötigt obwohl ProTool Projekt gelöscht wurde



## Aboden (17 November 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe über den Simatic Manager alle ProTool/Pro Projekte gelöscht. Über Objekteigenschaften/benötigte Softwarepakete wird mir trotzdem noch die Software von ProTool angezeigt. Wie kann ich dies löschen. 

Habe das S7 Projekt mit Reorganisation langsam unter einem anderen Namen gespeichert. Dann war die Meldung weg, aber dann zeigt mein Onlinevergleich eine unterschiedliche Hardwarekonfiguration an!

Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit diese Eintragung in "benötigte Softwarepakete" zu löschen?


----------



## Perfektionist (18 November 2009)

möglicherweise geistert da im Projekt noch irgendwo die Verbindung zum Panel rum. Was dann zu der unterschiedlichen HW-Konfig führen kann.

Ich würde den Weg gehen, diese neue HW-Konfig auf die Steuerung zu übertragen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 November 2009)

ne ne ...
Das Problem tritt genau so auch mit *Flex* und auch mit *Starter* auf ...
Da hat Herr S. noch ein bißchen was im Argen ...


----------



## JesperMP (18 November 2009)

Hast Du den Taster _Check Project for required software packages .. Execute_ probiert ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 November 2009)

@Jesper:
In meinem Step7 steht dort, dass das nur notwendig ist, wenn das Projekt mal mit einer älteren Version als V5.2 bearbeitet worden ist - das ist, zumindestens bei mir, nicht der Fall gewesen ... ach ja ... und Ausführungszeit ca. 30 Min. ... 

Gruß
LL


----------



## SW-Mech (18 November 2009)

Ich würde es mal mit _Projekt speichern unter _probieren und dabei den
Haken bei _Reorganisieren langsam_ setzen. Dabei werden etwaige Ueberbleibsel von gelöschten Objekten in der Regel ausgesäubert.

Gruss


----------



## marlob (18 November 2009)

SW-Mech schrieb:


> Ich würde es mal mit _Projekt speichern unter _probieren und dabei den
> Haken bei _Reorganisieren langsam_ setzen. Dabei werden etwaige Ueberbleibsel von gelöschten Objekten in der Regel ausgesäubert.
> 
> Gruss


Hat er doch gemacht ;-)


Aboden schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Habe das S7 Projekt mit Reorganisation langsam unter einem anderen Namen gespeichert. Dann war die Meldung weg, aber dann zeigt mein Onlinevergleich eine unterschiedliche Hardwarekonfiguration an!
> 
> ...


----------



## JesperMP (18 November 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Jesper:
> In meinem Step7 steht dort, dass das nur notwendig ist, wenn das Projekt mal mit einer älteren Version als V5.2 bearbeitet worden ist - das ist, zumindestens bei mir, nicht der Fall gewesen ... ach ja ... und Ausführungszeit ca. 30 Min. ...


Habe es gerade ausprobiert. STEP7 fragt nach Protool, obwohl es kein Protool HMI in Projekt gibt.
Nach _Check Project for required software packages .. Execute_ wird nicht mehr nach Protool gefragt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 November 2009)

@Jesper:
Danke für den Hinweis - das hatte mich auch schon manchmal gestört. Ist aber doch erstaunlich, dass man es doch machen muß, obwohl Siemens schreibt, dass es nicht nötig ist ... 

Und ... wie lange hat es gedauert ...?


----------



## JesperMP (18 November 2009)

Habe es leider nicht bemerkt, war von Tisch gegangen für eine weile.
Aber ich denke nur 5-10 minuten.
Das Projekt umhandelt ein S7 SPS mit Profibus Slaves, ein PC RT HMI, und ein MP277 HMI.


----------

